# Compaq Ipaq - problem...



## raven (May 7, 2002)

My iPaq is starting to get the time wrong if I don't turn it on for a couple of days - usually the clock is a couple of days out, as is the time.

The only thing that has changed since it was last working fine is that I have now got a USB powered hub. :-/

Don't suppose anyone can help on this, but thought it worth a shot!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My iPaq is showing the correct time despite not being turned on for a few days.
Stiil cant connect to the internet but having fun with Bluetooth.......
It is also great as tv remote control!!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> My iPaq is showing the correct time despite not being turned on for a few days.
> Stiil cant connect to the internet but having fun with Bluetooth.......
> It is also great as tv remote control!!


Well, I can connect to the internet with mine, using Bluetooth which is pretty cool. I suppose you win some, you lose some!

As for the remote control - is the software for this available anywhere? :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Don't even mention iPAQ to me. See my post from a few weeks ago regarding my lack of Internet connectivity using WLAN.

One plus i guess is that the time is always right.

The TomTom Sat Nav is really cool though, so i guess my iPAQ's main uses for now will be diary, contact manager, directory & Sat Nav.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC - I'm sure you've posted this before, but where did you get the TomTom add-on from? Do you know if it works as well with the 3870 as with the later models? :-/

I emphasise with your problems though - I know at least 5 people with these machines, and EVERYONE has problems with them. I just wonder how the average bloke who knows very little about computers manages to get by considering how popular these machines are! :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Raven:

Got my TomTom when i bought the 5450. You can but from totalpda.com who appear to be the cheapest. I think Expansys sell the system as well.

I'm very pleased with it & it at least it adds some value to the iPAQ as i cna't get many of the more advanced or exciting features to work.

TomTom will work with a 3870. Only thing you need to consider is a CF memory thingy of at least 128mb as the SatNav map for the entire UK is just over 80mb


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks - it's not bad for Â£199 I suppose. I've already got the memory card so that's no problem. When it says "Cable not included" - which cable is it referring to? And, silly question, but is it good enough to get you places on foot rather than by car? Any downfalls?

BTW, do you (or anyone else for that matter) use the iPaq to play MP3s? I'm using it through Media Player and the quality is shite - go anywhere near a proper volume level, and it distorts very badly...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cable costs Â£13 and it links the GPS receiver to the iPAQ & ciggie lighter.

It will work with the Navman jacket, but i've been told the signal from the Navman is shite. If you keep is soft wired in your car, then you could use in on foot, but there would be at least one wire you'd have to find a pocket for & you'd need to make sure you were carrying the GPS receiver.


----------

